# Anti Fart Additive



## Bribie G (19/7/09)

Has anyone heard of this additive, "Beano"? First I've heard of it. 

Somebody has obviously spammed Wikipedia well with it:

*Use in the brewing of beer*Simple sugars are also produced as a consequence of the malting process that eventually produces beer. The complex sugars are not broken down by the yeast, and are eventually consumed by the beer drinker, possibly causing flatulence. Homebrewers have found that it is possible to add Beano to their brew to produce a beer that causes less flatulence. The Beano breaks the complex sugars into simple sugars, and these simple sugars are consumed by the yeast, producing alcohol (or some acetic acid in the aerobic reactions in early fermentation).

The addition of Beano to the brew reduces the complex sugar content of the final product, thereby reducing the carbohydrate content of the beer, and also slightly increasing the alcohol content of the beer. A disadvantage of the addition of Beano to homebrew is that the lower carbohydrates lead to less head retention of the beer, the loss of the sugars results in a less sweet flavour of the final product, and fewer of the malty flavours are conveyed since some of those flavours are from the complex sugars that are affected.

The addition of Beano to homebrew beer (at a rate of about four tablets per 5 gallon brew) gives a low flatulence, low carbohydrate beer (about half the carbohydrates that it would otherwise have), but also alters some of the flavours of the beer. The loss of flavour is less apparent the darker the beer is, and the higher the alcohol content of the beer (since the alcohol numbs the tastebuds somewhat). Consequently it is suggested that a dark ale or a stout would be the best candidates for the use of Beano with minimal effect on the final taste of the beer.

http://


*[edit] Caution*
Homebrewers who add Beano to their beer fermentation should expect to see slightly lower final gravity readings than they are used to for a given recipe, so should wait until they get two identical hydrometer readings at 24 hours apart before deciding that the fermentation has finished. Not doing so may increase the risk of exploding beer bottles

????


Edit: sounds like some sort of dry enzyme perhaps.


----------



## bum (19/7/09)

Just take some charcoal pills instead of buggerising around with you beer if it's that much of a problem.

Me? I wanna work out how to get more, dirtier farts out of my brew. My SWMBO tends to beat me in those stakes and it is quite immasculating.


----------



## manticle (19/7/09)

http://www.beanogas.com/UofGas.aspx#

Some good videos available. Not sure about the relevance to beer except as a joke.


----------



## Wardhog (19/7/09)

I'd have thought it's the complex sugars that make a beer worthwhile and not just some thin fizzy alcoholic near-water drink.

Look up asafoetida, it's an ingredient used in some curries and other things that works by somehow reducing the flora in your gut to cut down flatulence. Maybe that's a better way to go.

Besides, what have you got against a good fart? One of life's pleasures, that is.


----------



## manticle (19/7/09)

bum said:


> Me? I wanna work out how to get more, dirtier farts out of my brew. My SWMBO tends to beat me in those stakes and it is quite immasculating.



I have a distant memory of you mentioning you're not a fan of darker or maltier beers. If my memory is correct then you will never cut the atmosphere as well as I can.


----------



## ah_glenno (19/7/09)

bum said:


> Me? I wanna work out how to get more, dirtier farts out of my brew.






Wardhog said:


> Besides, what have you got against a good fart? One of life's pleasures, that is.



hahaha  :icon_cheers: men after my own heart


----------



## Bribie G (19/7/09)

Wardhog said:


> I'd have thought it's the complex sugars that make a beer worthwhile and not just some thin fizzy alcoholic near-water drink.
> 
> Look up asafoetida, it's an ingredient used in some curries and other things that works by somehow reducing the flora in your gut to cut down flatulence. Maybe that's a better way to go.
> 
> Besides, what have you got against a good fart? One of life's pleasures, that is.



I eat twice a week at a vegetarian Indian cafe in Brisbane that cooks to 'Vedic' principles and uses a shedload of asafoetida (Hing). Owner is fond of telling people that garlic is only good for scaring off vampires - eat a good asafoetida meal and you would swear that you have just feasted on onions and garlic. I can eat a huge meal there of chickpeas, lentils etc and do not issue one little 'brupp' for days afterwards. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## manticle (19/7/09)

What good is life without the occasional, hearty brupp?


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (19/7/09)

manticle said:


> http://www.beanogas.com/UofGas.aspx#
> 
> Some good videos available. Not sure about the relevance to beer except as a joke.



Yeah pretty F'ing funny.


----------



## Bongchitis (20/7/09)

BribieG said:


> I eat twice a week at a vegetarian Indian cafe in Brisbane that cooks to 'Vedic' principles and uses a shedload of asafoetida (Hing). Owner is fond of telling people that garlic is only good for scaring off vampires - eat a good asafoetida meal and you would swear that you have just feasted on onions and garlic. I can eat a huge meal there of chickpeas, lentils etc and do not issue one little 'brupp' for days afterwards. Brilliant stuff.




Yes it is good stuff, very pungent ie. disgusting, before cooked though and I'm not sure how it would go in beer... Rotten garlic ale anyone?

I make Murukku (spiced indian snack) with it and it is fantastic... sorry :icon_offtopic:


----------



## staggalee (20/7/09)

bum said:


> Me? I wanna work out how to get more, dirtier farts out of my brew. My SWMBO tends to beat me in those stakes and it is quite immasculating.



That is very interesting.
Any chance you could put up a Youtube or sound file of one of your competitions?

stagga.


----------



## Fermented (9/11/09)

Sorry to dredge an old thread up, but in brewing what causes arse shattering farts and bottom shredding diarrhoea?

I brewed a dark on some S-05 (yeah, I know - wrong yeast for the job) on some leftover LME and specialty grains. Kicked off at 1079. Finished up around 1020. Bottled. Waited a few. Drank. It's black drano that causes the mightiest and most hostile gas eructations I've ever had the misfortune to be around. No diet change, etc - just arse-ripping farts for myself and my diminutive missus.

Any hints? I would like to avoid it again. Or at least know when I should buy Desert Storm surplus bio suits. 

Cheers - Fermented.

EDIT: Apologies for semi-OT and semi-hijack.


----------



## komodo (9/11/09)

OT this thread has just amused me conciderably


----------



## Kai (9/11/09)

WRT bribie g's original question, yes beano is a dry enzyme and as such nothing you really want to even wave in the general direction of your beer.


----------



## Fermented (9/11/09)

I think I would rather fart than use dry enzyme.  

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## MarkBastard (9/11/09)

bum said:


> Just take some charcoal pills instead of buggerising around with you beer if it's that much of a problem.
> 
> Me? I wanna work out how to get more, dirtier farts out of my brew. My SWMBO tends to beat me in those stakes and it is quite immasculating.



Best farts I ever did was when I left all my hop additions in the wort right through the fermentation and then crash chilled and kegged. There was still some hop floaties in the keg. For some reason this made me fart like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## TasChris (10/11/09)

I find Yakult or Acidophilus Bifidus tablets tend to keep the gut microbes in working balance with the yeast and reduces but dosen't eliminate some of the eruptions. Taking few before a session helps ( or hinders depending which way you look at it).
Some yeast seem to dissagree more with me than others, don't know why. Maybe the degree of flocculation has an impact but it certainly is less offensive since moving to kegging


----------



## Batz (10/11/09)

Just ask TidalPete what he does.....then do the opposite  


Batz


----------



## TidalPete (10/11/09)

Batz said:


> Just ask TidalPete what he does.....then do the opposite
> 
> 
> Batz



Knew it was only a matter of time before something popped up on this thread.  :lol: 

TP


----------



## Batz (10/11/09)

TidalPete said:


> Knew it was only a matter of time before something popped up on this thread.  :lol:
> 
> TP




:lol: :lol: 

Well I do know you should never hold a fart in Pete, and it's obvious you agree with this.





Batz


----------



## bconnery (10/11/09)

bum said:


> Just take some charcoal pills instead of buggerising around with you beer if it's that much of a problem.
> 
> Me? I wanna work out how to get more, dirtier farts out of my brew. My SWMBO tends to beat me in those stakes and it is quite immasculating.



Even harsher considering your handle 

Do you brew a lot of stouts / porters bum? I find they bring on the gas more so than other beers...
My wife sometimes goes away around stout/porter club nights...


----------



## technocat (10/11/09)

When a group of blokes are sitting around having a session the conversation would not be understood without being punctuated by a resounding beer fart when required. A token expression of appreciation of the brew is well accepted in drinking circles and any attempt to inhibit such appreciation would not be tolerated. I have found that the fairer sex have no understanding of this male ritual. :huh: 

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz (10/11/09)

There's nothing like a good game of 'stick it' on the way home from a brew day or swap.
Air-cond. off, windows up...good fart and see who can stick it the longest :lol: 

Batz


----------



## rackemup (10/11/09)

I always thought it was the unfiltered yeast that gave homebrew its power


----------



## bum (10/11/09)

Batz said:


> Air-cond. off, windows up...good fart and see who can stick it the longest :lol:



I only play this game with unwilling participants - my version does involve the use of the power-window lock.

Another good one is to pinch out a silent one while driving and sound concerned and ask if anyone else can smell petrol.

Thanks to those with fart tips above but it isn't so much fart severity she beats me on - it is frequency and volume.


----------

